# How to recover deleted items



## Dekatophil (Dec 11, 2003)

Right, here it comes. Made a back-up of some files only to find afterwards that one was corrupted during back up. I deleted the original file on my HD.
Now, Panther features journalling which I have enabled. Supposedly, that allows you to recover deleted items. Is that right, and if so, how do I do it ?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 11, 2003)

No, journalling does not allow you to recover deleted files.  What it does is keep a "journal" of certain reads and writes to the disk, and the system uses this journal if your computer doesn't shut down properly to fix the drive quickly on the next boot.  It doesn't have anything to do with the user being able to recover lost files.

Certain utilities, like TechTool Pro or DiskWarrior may be able to help you here.


----------



## bobw (Dec 11, 2003)

Not exactly. Journaling allows the system to recover more easily from crashes and protect against corruption by having a "journal" (a buffer where changes are first made and then afterwards written to disk) and makes recoveries much faster when using tools like fsck.

More info here;

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=107249

The file is still on your disk if it hasn't been overwritten, but you would need a tool like Data Rescue X to see if you can recover it.

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/1133


----------



## Dekatophil (Dec 11, 2003)

Thank you both. I'm currently awaiting Prosoft's eMail in order to download Data Rescue... We'll see how I'll fare.


----------



## bobw (Dec 11, 2003)

Let us know how you made out.


----------



## Arden (Dec 13, 2003)

In the meantime, try not to save anything to your disk if you can help it.  You don't want to inadvertently overwrite the file.


----------



## karavite (Dec 13, 2003)

You are in expert hands here, but all I know is the more you use your computer the less chance you have that this file will remain intact and not over written. Perhaps even booting your browser and checking this forum and the cookies from the site could be a problem! Good luck!


----------



## Dekatophil (Dec 15, 2003)

Thanks again guys. Well, after a number of attempts I finally got to dl a copy of Data Rescue. While it was able to find an impressive number of (even very large) files the, the one I was looking for seems to have been overwritten.
Anyway, Data Rescue looks like a great tool, so thanks for the tip !


----------

